# BIOS Save to file crashes



## Xingu (Feb 24, 2015)

Tried save to file on multiple versions of GPU-Z 7.7 all the way up to 8.1. Some crash faster than others, sometimes I get the strange neon colored flashing glitching desktop. GPUs below.


----------



## Maban (Feb 24, 2015)

Does GPU-Z crash or does the whole computer crash? Or does it freeze? Do you have Microsoft Security Essentials installed and if so can you try with real-time protection disabled?


----------



## Naki (Feb 24, 2015)

Do you mean a crash OR freeze? I get the same issues, but not crashing - I get a total freeze of the PC, requiring a hard reset. Using GIGABYTE GTX 670 GeForce card here, on Windows 8.1 Pro OS.

Yes, what is your Windows OS version - 7, 8.0, 8.1, 10 Preview?
And what antivirus software do you use?
Also, try saving your BIOS via NVFlash instead of GPU-Z - does that work or crash?
You can download NVFlash here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2457/nvflash-5-206-0-1-for-windows/

It runs from a Windows Command Prompt. To save your GPU's BIOS, enter the command:
nvflash --save 660.rom
(where you can change 660 to any other file name you wish)

Make sure to do this once only. Doing it a second time, please specify another file name, or else NVFlash will try to flash your BIOS instead of reading it only.


----------



## Xingu (Feb 25, 2015)

Computer freezes, requiring hard reset. I thought crash implies freeze.


----------



## Xingu (Feb 25, 2015)

Maban said:


> Does GPU-Z crash or does the whole computer crash? Or does it freeze? Do you have Microsoft Security Essentials installed and if so can you try with real-time protection disabled?


BTW THANKS, the Microsoft Security Essentials real-time protection was the perpetrator.  Either that or I got lucky today..


----------



## Naki (Feb 25, 2015)

You may want to list your PC's specs in the Testing needed thread, so that you get included in the Beta test of GPU-Z.  There is a new Beta version of GPU-Z there which fixes exactly the same freeze issue you have. 

Link:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpu-z-private-beta-testers-needed.209676/


----------



## Naki (Feb 25, 2015)

Xingu said:


> Computer freezes, requiring hard reset. I thought crash implies freeze.


No, crash and freeze are entirely different animals.


----------

